

Hacker News Job Board? - aresant

Where do people that visit Hacker News go to search for jobs?<p>I realize we're in a community of entrepreneurs but better access to the talent that hangs out around here would be a tremendous resource for hiring managers.<p>Written out of frustration after spending 2 weeks sifting through bad resumes and monotonous interviews.
======
rglullis
Oh, my: it's the fourth time in less than a month that I'm going to talk about
my site, <http://job4dev.com>

It's free to post listings, provided you give enough information about the
company and a good job description.

This site has been online for three years now, but it was only focused on the
Brazilian market. Just recently we put a international version. We are working
on new features that we hope will make the hiring process smarter, less of a
trial-and-error approach.

Even without those features, I'd say without doubt that job4dev is where
Brazilian hackers and qualified developers find out about job opportunities,
when they can't find them through regular networking.

We want to make the same thing for all of the world, now. We need to break out
of the chicken-and-egg problem, and I guess that HN is good place for that.

Please, take a look at the site: feel free to put your listing there, and
feedback would be much appreciated.

------
icey
Honestly I think most of us end up finding jobs via word of mouth.

You just have to get 1 really awesome developer who hacks for fun. Then when
you have to hire after that, you go to him (or her) first and ask them if any
of their friends are looking for work. If you've got a good place, it will
make recruiting way easier. If not... I've had surprisingly good luck with
Craigslist.

~~~
aresant
Great point - most of the best folks we've hired have been through personal
referral but this time around we're looking to hire in a satellite office so
much of it has had to be digital.

------
ecaron
On LinkUp, we put together a search engine that searches job openings with all
YC companies (<http://www.linkup.com/lists/Y_Combinator_Startups>). LinkUp
only searches company websites for job openings (purpose being to keep out
duplicates and scams), we use RPXNow to let people login and UserVoice to get
feedback from our community.

Beyond use, jobseekers are hanging out on Craigslist, Dice and Indeed. They
should be spending as much time on LinkedIn, because its the networking that
lands 70% of all new hires.

------
Magneus
I'm only a student, so take my words with a grain of salt.

I don't mean to advertise for StackOverflow, but it struck me that an their
job board would be the biggest competitor to a potential HN job board.

I find that jobs.stackoverflow.com is clean and seems to have consistently
interesting postings. On the other hand, I'm not sure how many conversions
they get, and the UI is rather basic.

They've also recently launched careers.stackoverflow.com, which integrates
with StackOverflow accounts. The theory is that employers can scope out an
applicant's know-how by glancing at his reputation and postings.

Anyway, as someone seeking employment, I echo your interest in finding a good
solution. Good post.

~~~
aresant
The first question on our interview form is "do you use stack overflow, and if
so what’s your profile".

Yet, I never knew they had a job board, til now <smacks forehead>

Great tip, thank you.

------
iamelgringo
I run the Hackers and Founders meetup in Silicon Valley, and people often come
up to me looking for devs. I don't send jobs out in our emails, but I do pass
the word around if I know someone is hiring. Feel free to ping me with
available gigs. Feel free to post gigs on our message board. That gets some
traffic.

When people come to me asking for specific programming language experience, I
usually point them to that technology specific meetup group here in Silicon
Valley. I also point them to Craigslist. There's a ton of hiring that gets
done via Craigstlist here.

I also know the other guys who host the HN/ Hackers and Founders meetups in
Indianapolis, NY and Tel Aviv. I should ask them how they're approaching this
problem. I'll ask them and post a response here.

I do have a friend who is currently looking for iPhone contract work, if
that's what you need, definitely ping me.

BTW, I don't make a cent off this. I just like to help friends out if I can.

------
charlesju
I will pay money to post my job openings on a Hacker News job board. Are there
any YComb job companies? If not, I'd pitch one fast for the next round. Seems
like an easy path towards distribution.

------
kmuzykov
Finding a good developer/designer is always a hard task, and if someone reads
Hacker News it is definitely a plus, but

1\. I think it will be hard to find developer in the region you need. For this
you better really visit your local group meeting(like JimBastard advised) or
some educational institution to find some graduating students.

2.Someone reading Hacker News won't be a good developer/designer every time.

------
Zak
It has crossed my mind that there's a need for a "hacker gigs" sort of job
board. It would handle both contract gigs and full-time jobs for hackers,
designers and the like, with an emphasis on attracting the sort of people who
hang out here.

Quick survey: would you use something like that? To find jobs? To advertise
jobs?

~~~
kmuzykov
I'd definitely used this kind of board, but I think there are web sites like
e-lance or RAC for this, although level of the bigger part of devs there is
low, but most of the companies hang there and everyone know that if you want
to post job you must go there. In opposition I don't think a big number of job
providers visits boards like this one.

~~~
Zak
A big number would not be a goal; people we would enjoy working with is the
goal. So many project posted on other sites want code designed to run on
$5/month shared hosting and offer to pay $100 for several hours, if not days
of work.

What I have in mind would be low-volume, but high S/N ratio.

------
rms
Feel free to use Hacker News as your own personal job board. Just submit a
link to your resume and/or portfolio as a link. A catchy headline might help.

Only YC companies are allowed to post under the jobs tab but anyone else can
post that they are hiring or looking for a job.

------
daeken
I'd certainly be interested in this. I'm currently looking for work, and my
normal connections aren't turning up much of anything.

(My profile has a link to a post I wrote up about looking for work, if
anyone's looking for a contractor. </shameless-plug>)

------
japherwocky
Am I eating crazy pills? I have a jobs board in my menu bar..

and i think there's some website where you can pitch a job idea and they'll
give you $ to start a company.

~~~
anateus
That's limited to job postings by YC companies.

------
ventoli
hey i was wondering if anyone would like to contact me about a large
hacking/cracking project that im trying to get running , i need a couple of
peoples help but the more the better and easier. if you are interested then
email me at ventoli@hotmail.com

------
thinkcomp
I share the frustration. We've been looking for people since roughly
September. I've probably done 50 or so interviews and gone through five times
as many resumes. Where is everybody? And why is there such a reluctance to
structure data in communities like this? If people at least put their names,
e-mail addresses, web sites, and skills or interests in their profiles, it
would be a huge help.

------
JimBastard
go to local meetup groups for some of the technologies you are looking for.

if there aren't any local meetup groups start one.

~~~
aresant
Great idea to find local talent with the right passion.

------
noverloop
37 signals' job board is quite nice and has some interesting jobs.

------
pufuwozu
Just letting you know, hiring managers can already target this audience:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

~~~
JayNeely
That's only for YC-funded companies; no one else can post jobs there.

